# Indian Inspired Cranberry look



## TDoll (Oct 9, 2008)

One of my Youtube subscribers sent me this picture and requested that I re-create this "Indian wedding" look.  I loved it soooo much! I hope you guys do too!!

**I know I'm not posting these as often as I used to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.  I recently got a new job (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and I'm getting used to the schedule and have been SUPER busy! But it's been worth it!! Hope you all are doing well!**


Inspiration Pic:



























FACE:
MUFE Mat Velvet+ foundation in #30
Golden bronzing powder
X-Rocks blush

EYES:
Pearl CCB
Artifact PP
Sweet Lust e/s (HOW is it possible that I've had the stuff for 2 YEARS and just realized it's awesome-ness????)
Cranberry e/s
Sketch e/s
Hip black cream liner
CG Lashblast in very black

LIPS:
Lightly Ripe ls
Jampacked lg
Luminary lusterglass (lol....I used a lot of lip stuff...but I wanted to get the color just right! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )

Thanks for looking! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


​










​




​


----------



## coachkitten (Oct 9, 2008)

Gorgeous Tdoll!  I love your FOTDs and videos!  Congrats on your new job!


----------



## FWBChick (Oct 9, 2008)

Love it!


----------



## TISH1124 (Oct 9, 2008)

You look gorgeous...I was gonna give you about 24 more hours!! These colors look perfect on you!  You're just too pretty!


----------



## MzzRach (Oct 9, 2008)

Hope your new job is going well!

Another inspiring look.  Just stunning.


----------



## malteze_bubbleg (Oct 9, 2008)

that picture is beautiful...& you did a great job...


----------



## nikki (Oct 9, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## spam_musubi_ (Oct 9, 2008)

WOW this is gorgeous. i love the blending.


----------



## Hilly (Oct 9, 2008)

beautiful!!!!! I love how well blended this looks!


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Oct 9, 2008)

This is so gorgeous!


----------



## cutenurse2486 (Oct 9, 2008)

Wow!  This is just so beautiful!!  I really love the lip color!!  Another amazing look from you!!!


----------



## MacPinkFlamingo (Oct 9, 2008)

You are so talented!!!  I love how rich the color looks...so pretty!


----------



## burnitdown_x (Oct 10, 2008)

Stunning! And you've got beautiful lashes.


----------



## flymestza (Oct 10, 2008)

Soooo pretty.  You are going to make me buy that pp.


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Oct 10, 2008)

So pretty!! I tried copying your looks but well my skin is a lot darker than yours and the light colors you use dont show up on my skin 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










  Thanks for doing all those youtube tuts!! I love dem!


----------



## belldandy13 (Oct 10, 2008)

good golly that's pretty!


----------



## aleksis210 (Oct 10, 2008)

WOW, I need to subscribe...your blending is ridiculous.


----------



## aziajs (Oct 10, 2008)

Your blending always amazing me.  And you looks are always so clean and precise.


----------



## FiestyFemme (Oct 10, 2008)

Love it, as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on the new job!


----------



## luvmkup (Oct 10, 2008)

Yes, I have missed your FOTDs, but congrats on the new job!!! Love this look. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## capmorlovesmac (Oct 10, 2008)

Amazing look! Your such an inspiration to me. Thank you! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 You made me speechless with your wearable hot pink eye look. Sweet Lust now goes directly to my wish list!


----------



## Susanne (Oct 10, 2008)

Very pretty!


----------



## Tasti_Butterfly (Oct 10, 2008)

OMG I love it and I just subbed!!


----------



## nunu (Oct 10, 2008)

gorgeous!!


----------



## dcmo (Oct 10, 2008)

You are amazing! Sooo pretty


----------



## Zoffe (Oct 10, 2008)

Great blending! :]


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Oct 10, 2008)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## jollystuikie (Oct 10, 2008)

sooo GORGEOUS!!!   love your video's.


----------



## reesesilverstar (Oct 10, 2008)

What is your Youtube Channel, and why aren't I subscribed? That is pure gorgeousness!


----------



## *Moni-Luv* (Oct 10, 2008)

Flawless!!!


----------



## Caracoco (Oct 10, 2008)

That's beautiful!  I'm trying to do some more Asian bridal looks when I get time.


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Oct 10, 2008)

I absolultely love this gurlie!!  I had to watch your tut on YT before I went to sleep, LOL.  This is so lovely.


----------



## pink_lariat (Oct 10, 2008)

How beautiful~!!


----------



## Humeira (Oct 10, 2008)

gorgeous i love u r fotd's and videos they are awesome!!!!


----------



## krk19 (Oct 10, 2008)

Amazing look! This is beautiful Indian Bridal look. I am seriously considering doing this for my wedding. Thank you.


----------



## TDoll (Oct 10, 2008)

Thank you all so very much! This is probably my most favorite look I've done in a long while!


----------



## moonlit (Oct 11, 2008)

congrats abt the new job!! this look is awesome... you are so talented


----------



## BaDKiTTy69 (Oct 11, 2008)

Very pretty!!!


----------



## missjaclynrose (Oct 11, 2008)

wow! love this.


----------



## melliquor (Oct 11, 2008)

This is gorgeous... i love your looks.


----------



## shootout (Oct 11, 2008)

This is so beautiful.
I think yours looks better.


----------



## Tatti (Oct 11, 2008)

wooow!!!!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Oct 11, 2008)

Your eyes are leaping out of those photos, absoloutely gorgeous!


----------



## Bianca (Oct 11, 2008)

You did an amazing job!


----------



## BBJay (Oct 12, 2008)

Your blending is flawless. It has so much dimension


----------



## hotpink1326 (Oct 12, 2008)

OMG... I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











 YOU!!!!

This is just phenominal!!!


----------



## NicksWifey (Oct 15, 2008)

You nailed this look beautifully Tiffany!


----------



## MzEmo (Oct 15, 2008)

cranberry is one of my favorite e/s from mac. great blending skills btw


----------



## amurr (Oct 15, 2008)

gorgeous. love the colors and beautiful blending.


----------



## varga_gal (Oct 15, 2008)

wow!! I love the colour combination


----------



## ninalovesmakeup (Oct 15, 2008)

SO PRETTY!  You blending is fabulous, and I love the colors you used.


----------



## Edie (Oct 15, 2008)

Whoa crap! :faint:

That is mind-blowing beautiful!!!! 

Yep ANOTHER few items on my list.


----------



## mslips (Oct 15, 2008)

that is so beautiful!


----------



## imatocophobic (Oct 16, 2008)

your version is even better! its gorgeous!


----------



## kittykit (Oct 16, 2008)

Really beautiful!


----------



## jenlhaa (Oct 23, 2008)

this is gorgeous!!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 23, 2008)

beautiful 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 love it!


----------



## caramelo23 (Oct 23, 2008)

Very pretty


----------



## KatRosier (Oct 23, 2008)

No fair. Cranberry looks gorgeous on you. It looks Sh*t on me!


----------

